
Engineers build advanced microprocessor out of carbon nanotubes - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2019-08-advanced-microprocessor-carbon-nanotubes.html
======
AndrewDucker
Interesting commentary at [https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/08/16-bit-
risc-v-proces...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/08/16-bit-risc-v-
processor-made-with-carbon-nanutubes/) on this.

Basically, it's a fascinating feat of engineering, but it doesn't actually
solve the problems we need to if we're going to mass produce carbon nanotube
CPUs.

------
craftinator
I think the word "Advanced" in the title should be removed. It is undoubtedly
experimental, but it is actually a regression in terms of both manufacturing
and efficiency [1]

1\. The original article

~~~
AtomicOrbital
long time goal is to stack layers of transistors which can be done for the
first time with this approach ... previously with traditional semiconductors
3D stacking was impossible due to over heating ... so yes this opens up huge
possibilities

------
AtomicOrbital
here is another article on this [https://www.tomshardware.com/news/mit-risc-v-
chip-carbon-nan...](https://www.tomshardware.com/news/mit-risc-v-chip-carbon-
nanotube-processor,40268.html)

